# Beginners Cycle (suggestions?)



## wrees (Jul 9, 2013)

x


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2013)

Wasnt this posted in a different area ..?  Ib


----------



## wrees (Jul 14, 2013)

yea i posted it here first then posted again in the correct forum, sorry about that, can I delete this post?


----------

